# Guinness Cake



## kansasgirl (Jan 16, 2005)

This is an awesome cake - lots of great flavor.

Guinness Cake
2 sticks Butter, room temperature 
1 c Soft dark brown sugar, packed
2 c Self-raising flour 
1 ts Baking powder 
1 pn Salt 
2 tb Cocoa, heaping 
Grated rind of 1 orange 
4  Eggs 
1/2 c Guinness 
Icing:
1 stick Butter, soft
2 c Confectioners' sugar 
Orange juice, as needed
1 tb Orange zest
Guinness, as needed 

Preheat oven to 375F. Grease 2, 8 inch cake pans. 
1.Cream the butter and sugar until light and fluffy. 
2.Sift the flour, baking powder, salt and cocoa into a bowl. 
3.Add the orange rind to the creamed butter and beat in the eggs, one at a time, including a spoonful of the sifted flour mixture with each egg, and beating well between additions. 
4.Gently mix in the Guinness, a tb at a time, including another spoonful of flour mixture with each addition. If there is any flour left over, fold it in gently to mix; and blend thoroughly without over beating. 
5.Divide the mixture between the cake pans, smooth down, and put the cakes into the center of the preheated oven. 
6.Reduce the heat to 350F and bake for 35-40 minutes, or until the cakes are springy to the touch and shrink slightly from the sides in the pans. Turn out the cakes to cool on a wire rack. 
7.For the icing, cream the softened butter and icing sugar together thoroughly, then blend in the grated orange rind. Add equals amounts of juice and Guinness to make an icing that is soft enough to spread. When the cakes are cool, use some of the icing to between layers of cake and then frost the top and sides. Sprinkle with additional orange zest.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Jan 16, 2005)

I'm not much of a baker but this looks really interesting! I love the idea of using Guinness for flavoring! Thanks, kansasgirl!


----------



## middie (Jan 16, 2005)

i know someone who would LOVE this.
i have to admit it sounds good


----------



## Haggis (Jan 17, 2005)

Hey guys just a quick question. Is 4 sticks of butter equal to 1 pound?

Because for us a stick of butter is 250g and I think that's a little excessive for this recipe :P. A site I have says it is 4 sticks of butter to a pound and if this is the case, coversion is easy.


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2005)

Haggis said:
			
		

> Hey guys just a quick question. Is 4 sticks of butter equal to 1 pound?
> 
> Because for us a stick of butter is 250g and I think that's a little excessive for this recipe :P. A site I have says it is 4 sticks of butter to a pound and if this is the case, coversion is easy.


 Sure is,...


----------

